
Tengen: Atari Games vs. Nintendo (2015) [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLA_d9q6ySs&t=763s
======
dom96
A lot of videos by the Gaming Historian are brilliant. But why the timestamp?

~~~
DanBC
HN readers seem to really really want everything to include a [year] unless
it's from this week.

~~~
Buge
I think dom96 is asking about why the youtube video link has a timestamp going
763 seconds into the video.

------
partycoder
"Atari collapsed because they gave too much freedom to third-party developers
and the market was swamped with rubbish games." \- Hiroshi Yamauchi, President
of Nintendo (1986)

